# Fly fisherman advice wanted



## bobberboy (Dec 18, 2014)

After about three decades absence from fly fishing I'm planning a return this spring. I sold off most of my fly tying and fly fishing stuff thinking I'd never use it again but have changed my mind. I'm now looking at equipment that is much different than what was available 45 years ago when I got my first stuff. Materials and manufacturing methods have made many improvements and options. So many that it's hard to decide where to start. I am going to start small, with one outfit. I don't want to try for a one size fits all approach. If I find this is the way to go, knowing myself there will surely be more equipment to come :mrgreen: I'm going to be fishing for LM bass. The areas I fish, and maybe the northern tier of states in general don't seem to produce the hogs I see some of the more southern fisherman catch. From my experience I'll be dealing with fairly average size fish. From the research I've done it seems like a 9' 8wt rod and a 7/8wt reel would be a good place to start. That's all I have figured out so far but the choices from there are bewildering. 

Reels: I've looked at a lot of reels. One basic question is whether a CNC produced reel is better than a die cast. Depending on the brand and price, the die cast reels seem like they might be more likely to have flaws due to casting that could wear the line. The CNC reels, at least in theory should all be machined to the same finish given how they are made. Maybe then the stock they are machined from then becomes the main thing. I don't know anything about the alloys. Some makers use 6061-T6 stock. That means nothing to me.

Rods: I have an old bamboo rod that was my dad's. It was used when he got it 60 years ago. I'm a little afraid to use it. I have an old POS 2-piece fiberglass with metal ferrules. Used to be that rods with metal ferrules always had a stiff spot due to the ferrules. The modern ferrule-less (if that's what they're called) rods don't seem to suffer from this so multi-piece rods are not a liability anymore. I have been looking at 4-piece rods but am wondering about a travel rod of 5 or more pieces. Is the number of pieces still a big concern? Am I better off with a 2-piece than a 5-piece?

So far I'm looking in the $100-$150 category for a rod and about $100 for a reel. I haven't decided yet but am looking at an entry level Temple Forks, March Brown, Echo or an Orvis Encounter. The reels are many but for about $100 I've found a Wright McGill that looks like it might be pretty ok. I'd love some feedback and advice. It's ok to be frank. I'm not afraid of being/looking stupid.

BTW, if anyone's interested in seeing what a $9050.00 - that's nine thousand fifty dollars! - bamboo fly rod looks like, go here and scroll down to the "Epic Series". I didn't check to see whether there is free shipping included...

https://oysterbamboo.com/bamboo-fly-rods.html


----------



## RivRunR (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm by no means an expert fly fisherman, but I do fly fish for smallies on occasion when wading the rivers.
I like a 9' 9WT rod because I'm generally pushing bigger, more wind-resistant flies on heavier tippets, and the added length and line weight helps on the distance and pick-up.
But note that I'm wading, not fishing from a platform above the water, so that might change things. (I canoe the rivers, and you can't fly fish from a canoe, trust me!)

You might want to check out the fly fishing forum on RiverSmallies.com, but you'll probably have to register to see the posts.


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is a good forum that might provide some advice:

https://www.theflyfishingforum.com/forums/

Several of the Cabelas combo kits can be decent to good, depending on your preferences, etc., and there are lots of "looking for new rod" threads on this forum, so you should get some good advice, some of the guys are one brand guys, others are open minded and will make suggestions that fit your budget. There is a lot of knowledgeable guys as well. 

I tried the FF'g, but kept reverting back to my old ways of spinning gear for crappie, so I'm a noob/rookie at FF'g and enjoy my fishing trips much more with spinning gear.


----------



## bobberboy (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks guys. I did look here but maybe didn't use the best key words for my search. I'll try again. I have a line on the March Brown for a really good price. It gets pretty high reviews.


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 18, 2014)

don't break the bank on an expensive reel.as long as its a large arbor with a decent disc drag it will be fine.my most pricy one is maybe 50 bucks.go to a fly shop and try casting a few rods,and you will be surprised how well the mid price rods cast. if you cast a sink tip even a cheap rod will shoot out a lot of line.having said that,don't buy cheap flyline.talk to the flyshop guys,they will hook you up with a good setup within your budget.they really depend on repeat ,loyal customers and they know you'l be back,alot :lol: nobody who fly fishes has only one rod. :LOL2: i have 8 or 9 and at least 6 reels.the wife has 4 rods and at least 3 reels as well.


----------



## bobberboy (Dec 19, 2014)

I made one decision. I found a March Brown 9' 8wt travel rod for $150. It retails for $495. I emailed the seller several times. It's not a second. It's not used. Brand new with warranty. It gets very high reviews and the company has a no questions asked repair/replace policy. I may not have chosen it as it otherwise would have been beyond my budget.


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 19, 2014)

My go to rod is a 6 wt.

I fish some fairly large flies, but not the real big ones. I do take my 9 wt occasionally, as stated above it does cast the bigger flies in the wind more.


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 22, 2014)

I use a 7 weight out here in the marsh to fish for spot tail bass and trout. Every once in a while, I go to the jetties and catch sheepshead, as well. I bought the rod and reel for about 150 dollars at Bass Pro Shops. Started off with a kit from Wal-Mart, but quickly upgraded to a better setup. I'll confess, I bastardize the sport a little bit, by using actual bait, instead of flies. (I want to catch fish, not cast pretty loops LOL)


4 lb trout. This was one of the first fish I caught on the rod/reel combo I bought at Bass Pro Shops









7 lb, 1 oz sheepshead




This was the first sheepshead I ever caught on a fly rod. Not quite as big as that 7 pounder, but still lots of fun!


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 22, 2014)

sometimes i use lures insted of flies,trolling a kwikfish on a clear type v fullsink tip is deadly.my go to rod is a 10.5 ft 5 wt.


----------



## pjcalla (Jan 22, 2015)

If you're mainly fishing for LMB, I would suggest a 9' 7 or 8 weight, leaning more toward the 8. The 8 will allow you to throw bigger flies, and will be better suited for other pursuits (salt, pike, etc.). 

As to the number of sections, it depends on if you will be traveling and taking your rods with you. The standard issue these days is a four piece, which allows you to carry it on the airplane or pack nicely into your vehicle. The tapers these days are good, so you will not feel a "dead spot." As for the 5, 6, 7 piece rods, those are mainly for taking into the back country backpacking, and I don't do that, so I have no experience. Two piece rods are nice and are quick and easy to get set up and on the water. 

For the reel, any will really do for LMB. It's simply just a place to hold your line. Now, if you start getting into saltwater, you will need a reel with a good drag. Honestly, look at Cabela's from time to time, and you can pick up a cheap reel for $20 and be fine.

You will also need a fly line (which you know). There are so many choices out there, it makes my head hurt. If you're going to be throwing big bass poppers, streamers, etc. look for an aggressive front taper. This will help turn the line over and get your fly out there. There are specific bass/pike tapers, but make sure to get the correct line for your rod. There has been a shift to faster rods, so some will require to "up" your line by a weight. Be careful on this, as some of the new lines are already 1/2 or 3/4 heavy. For example, I believe the Rio Gold is 1/2 size heavy, meaning that a 5 weight line is actually a 5.5. Confused yet?

Now for companies. I have Orvis, TFO, Cabelas, and Allen rods and reels.

Orvis - nice quality, slightly high price tag, great customer service. 

TFO - great all around. Great warranty, great value.

Cabela's - good for the money (I bought a rod for $19.99 shipped on clearance and reel $20 for my backup/loaner 5 weight). 

Allen Fly Fishing - Great customer service. Great value. I will be buying more from them in the future. I have purchased a reel, fly boxes, hooks, etc. and have been really impressed. You will be hard pressed to find better quality at the same cost anywhere. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 22, 2015)

My go to rod for LMB is a 6wt. If its real windy I'll throw the 8wt. But that's just me.
Both of these were with a 6wt.


----------

